# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  بحور الشعر وطريقة كتابته...

## اسير الهوى

*الموضوع عجبني ونقلته الكم
وسيثبت قريباً
*


قد يتساءل البعض حين يقرأ قصيدة ما .. هل هذه القصيدة موّزونة أم لا ؟ 
وحين يكتب أحدنا مشروع قصيدة .. فإن الجواب على هذا السؤال يكون أهم ! 
ترد إلى ذهن الكاتب المبتدئ والهاوي ، أسئلة كثيرة .. 
هل هذه القصيدة مكسورة .. أم لا ؟ 
وماهي البحور والألحان التي يتحدثون عنها في الشعر ؟ 
وكم عددها ؟ 
قد أستطيع أن أجيب على بعضها في هذه المشاركة .. 
- نحن نتحدث عن الشعر النبطي - 

الحقيقة لا يوجد عدد محدد لبحور الشعر .. ولا حصر لها .. ولكن ثمة بحور تستخدم بكثرة وهي المشهورة في أيامنا هذه ومنها :-
 
1- بحر المسحوب : وهو أكثر البحور استخداما في أيامنا ، وذلك بسبب خفته وسهولة تفاعيلة وسلاسته ؛ مثال (أنا حبيبي بسمته تخجل الضيّ .. يكسف سنا بدر الدجى من جبينه). 

2- بحر الصَخَرِي : وقد سميّ بهذا الاسم نسبة لقبية بني صخر ، والمعروف عن هذا البحر أنه ذو نبرة حزينة ؛ مثال ) غريب الدار ومناي التسلي .. أسلي خاطري عن حب خلي ) 

3- بحر الهجيني : وهو بحر مشهور جدا ويعد من أكثر البحور استخداما بعد المسحوب في الخليج ، ويتميز بأنه سهل النظم سريع لايقاع ويقال بأنه سمي بهذا الاسم لعلاقة بين إيقاعه وطريقة سير الهجن أو الجمال ، مثال ( قصيدتي لاغدى ضييّ .. شحيح وارتبكت ايديني ..وتعثرت بي خطاويي .. ولا عاد رايي يقديني .. وصرت أطلب الصاحب يعيي .. ماغير بعدين بعديني .. وتنكرولي بني خيي .. واستسهلوني معاديني .. والموت ماعاد متهيي .. والعمر ماعاد يمديني .. تكفين لا يابعد حيي .. ظلي معي لاتهديني) 

4- بحر الحداء : وينطق الحدا .. وهو بحر قصير الفقرات سريع النغمات قليل الأبيات .. مثال ( يا بو هلال ليتك تشوف .. حطوني العسكر نظام .. يقودني مثل الخروف .. العسكري *** الحرام ) . 

5- العرضه : وهو لون جماعي حماسي يغنى بمجموعات ، وقد سمي بالحربي .. مثال : 
( والله ياللي منتوي حربنا مايليق .. واللي زبنا ننثني دونه وعينه ماتنام .. واللي قعد عن لابته لاتجعلونه رفيق .. خله مع الخفرات خدامٍ لسمر اللثام). 

كذلك يوجد : السامري ، والهلالي ، والمربوع ، والقلطات .. ؛ والحقيقة بأنني لا أعرف عن هذه البحور الكثير .. 

** وبعد أن أخذت فكرة موجزة وسريعة عن بعض البحور ، سندخل الآن في كيفية وزن القصيدة .. 
هناك طريقتان ، لوزن القصيدة ومعرفة الكسور فيها : - 

الأولى: 
تلحينها وغنائها ، أي تقويم الأبيات على لحن معين تسحب عليه الأبيات كاملة حتى تكون جميع الأبيات على سياق اللحن ولا تشط عنه في نشاز لحني ، وإلا كان هذا هو الكسر . 

الثانية: 
وهي الأضمن والأفضل ولكنها ليست الأسهل ) .. وهي التفاعيل) 
والتفاعيل لها حروف خاصة تسمى حروف التقطيع ولها مقاطع صوتيه بعضها سمي أسبابا وبعضها سمي أوتادا ، وبعضها خماسي وبعضها سباعي . 

الطريقة : 
ركز معي الآن ، القصيدة عبارة عن أبيات .. الأبيات عبارة عن كلمات .. الكلمات عبارة عن حروف .. 
جميل .. وصلنا للحروف .. الحروف في التفاعيل تنقسم إلى نوعان : متحرك ، وساكن .. فقط لا غير 
أي فتحة وسكون .. وسأستعيض عن الفتحة بالداش أي / 
وأستبدل السكون بحرف الأو بالانجليزي أي O 

حسناً .. دعنا نوزن بيت واحد فقط الآن ، مثلا هذا البيت :- 
أنثر قصيدي مثل نثري للأحلام .. غيري تمتع به وأنا ضايق البال 
لا تنسى : الحروف في هذا البيت ، نوعان في من التفاعيل ، متحرك وساكن 
وزن الكلمة الأولى يكون على النحو التالي : 
أ ن ث ر 
حرف الألف : متحرك .. لماذا ؟ لأن غير ساكن ، أي توجد فوقه فتحة . فيكتب : / ( فتحه) ، أو حركة 
حرف النون : ساكن .. لماذا ؟ لأنه غير مضموم ولا مكسور بل ساكن ، فيكتب (سكون ): O 
حرف الثاء : متحرك ؟ لنفس السبب ، أي لأن تحته كسره وينطق أنثـِـر ، فيكتب متحرك أي 
: / 
حرف الراء : ساكن ، فيكتب 
: O 
O/o/إذن .. فالكلمة الأولى تكتب 
الفتحة الأولى هي حرف الألف والسكون الثاني هو حرف النون ، والفتحة الثالثة حرف الثاء ، والسكون الأخير هو الراء. 

إذا استوعبت الكلمة الأولى فيمكنك وزن باقي البيت والقصيدة كلها على نفس الموال ، أي ، تكتب الكلمة الثانيه وتقسمها إلى حروف متحركة وساكنة ، بنفس الطريقة الأولى ، وكذلك الكلمة الثالثه ، والرابعة حتى ينتهي الشطر الأول ثم تكمل الشطر الثاني بنفس الطريقة ، فيصبح : 
أن ث ر قصي دي مث لنثـ ري للح لا م 
/o /o // O / O /o // O /o // O /o / 
ألا تلاحظ شي ؟ .. بأن السكون يكون هو آخر حرف دائما ، بعده تكون تفعيلة ثانيه ، وهذا هو الصواب ، أن يكون السكون مرحلة الانتقال للتفعيلة الثانية ، أو التقطيعة الثانية وإلا فإنك ستبقى تكتب /// حتى تواجه سكون فيكون ///o ، بعدها تبدأ من جديد. 

الشطر الثاني 
، وهو : غيري تمتع به و أنا ضايق البال ، سيكتب على النحو التالي- : 
غي ري تمت تع به وأنا ضا يقل با ل 
/o /o // O / O /o // O /o // O /o / 

ألا تلاحظ شي آخر هنا ..؟ 
، في كلمة تمتّـع ..؟ ، في التقطيع أضيف لها حرف تاء ثالث !.. فـأصبحت في التقطيع ، تمتـ تـع. 
لماذا ؟ .. السبب .. لأن التاء مشدّدة .. وفي حالة تشديد أي حرف يتحول لحرفين في التقطيع . لأنه ينطق أصلا حرفين ( جرب الآن كلمة تمتـّـع ) ستجد أنك نطقت التاء ثلاث مرات في الكلمة ، لذلك فهو يكتب في التقطيع كما ينطق . 
بعد أن انتهيت من البيت الأول كاملا .. أدرج البيت الثاني تحته وقطـّعه بنفس الطريقة ، إذا كان البيت الثاني موزون على نفس وزن البيت الأول فإنك تسير على نفس البحر .. ولا توجد كسور في قصيدتك ، أي .. الشطرين الذين كتبناهما الآن تقطيعهما كالتالي : - 

/o /o // O / O /o // O /o // O /o / *** /o /o // O / O /o // O /o // O /o / 
يجب أن يكون البيت الثاني بنفس التقطيع أي : - 

/o /o // O / O /o // O /o // O /o / *** /o /o // O / O /o // O /o // O /o / 
وهكذا الى نهاية القصيدة 

وبعد ان تطرقنا الى موضوع الوزن نتطرق الى 
نصائح مفيدة قبل البدء في إنشاء القصيدة 
دائما ما تكون أجواء كتابة القصيدة مميزة .. فإمّـا أن تكون مشاعر الحزن قد طغت على مشاعر الفرح ، أو العكس .. فتلجأ للكتابة . 
حتى وإن لم تكن شاعرا .. لا بد أنك في يوم قد حاولت أن تكتب الشعر .. فكل إنسان في داخله شاعر .. لذلك فأنا قد جمعت لك من بعض المراجع ومن خلال خبرتي البسيطة ، بعض النصائح علها تفيدك في مشروع قصيدتك القادمة :- 

أولا- الفكرة : 
قبل أن الشروع في كتابة القصيدة ، يجب أن تكون لديك فكرة معينة وتريد الوصول إليها أو التعبير عنها ، والأفضل أن تكتب هذه الفكرة على ورقة ، وكذلك تكتب بعض النقاط التي تود أن تثيرها وتنقلها من الفكرة إلى النص . 

ثانيا- الجو : 
حاول أن تهيئ الجو المناسب الذي تعوّدت على الكتابة فيه . 

ثالثا- الخيال: 
تأمل في الفكرة جيدا قبل أن تبدأ في الكتابة ، وطلق العنان لخيالك أن يجوب فكرة القصيدة ، فهو بذلك يبرز لك بعض الارتباطات بين الفكرة والخيال ، ويعبث بأبعاد النص اللغوي . 

رابعا - أول بيت : 
أ-لاتفكرفي الوزن بل تجاهله مؤقتا .. فكر فقط في المعنى الذي تريد أن تقوله .. أعد التفكير مرتين وثلاث في موضوع القصيدة .. تماما وكأنك تشرح لشخص يجلس أمامك . 
ب- ابدأ بوضع لحن معيّن تعتقد بأن المعنى الذي أردت قوله توافق يتوافق معه .. أي بمعنى آخر القصيدة نفسها تحدّد بحرها بنفسها .. فلا تقل لنفسك أريد الكتابة على بحر الهلالي مثلاً .. خصوصاً في البداية بل تغن بالكلمات التي تحس أنها تبحث مافي نفسك على أي بحر كانت ثم أكمل بعد ذلك . 
جـ - إبحث عن القافية التي تحس أنها تتناغم مع البحر الذي تريدة أو الذي بدأته بالفعل .. مثلاً .. لنفرض أنك وضعت بيتاً على (المسحوب )وكانت قافيته الأولى بكلمة(منال)) وقلت فيما معناه .. بأن الوصول إليك صعب المنال .. وتريد أن تقول أيضاً أنك رغم ذلك حاولت فقلت في الشطر الأول من البيت الأول ( وصلك حبيبي صار صعب المنال ) .. تبحث عن كلمة القافية ***ينا منها الكثير مثل : محال .. وصال .. وقال .. الخ ؛ مثلا لنأخذ كلمة ( محال ) .. فأنت الآن يجب ان تربط هذه الكلمة بالكلام الذي تريد أن تقوله ، فتحاول ربطها بمعنى كأن تقول ( حاولت .. لكن كان هذا محال ) .. 
أو كلمة مثل ( ليال ) .. فتقول ( حاولت أجي يمك بسود الليال )، وهكذا تمد الجسور بين القافية والمعنى ، حتى تختم القصيدة . 

خامسا - الترتيب : 
حاول أن تجعل المعاني متقاربة ولا تبتعد كثيراً فكل بيت يكمل البيت الذي قبله ، أو يبدأ معنى جديد له علاقة بمعنى البيت الذي قبلة ، المهم أن يخدم جو القصيدة . 
سادساً - بعد الانتهاء : 
حاول إقامتها مرة أخرى على الميزان ثم اللّحن حتى تتأكد من سلامتها . 

تــــــذكـــر :- 

** الحرف الذي لاينطق لا يكتب ولا يوزن . 
** حروف العلة سواكن . 
إقامة القصيدة على لحن واحد تجيده تفيدك كثيراً في الحكم المبدأي على أي قصيدة

____________________ ________

أتمنى تكون هذي المعلومات والحركات اعجبتكم مثل ماعجبتني 

وأتمنى تستفيدون منها !!

ياســ علي ــــر

----------


## سيناريو

مشكور خيو ياسر وفعلاً موضوع يستحق التثبيت ليحقق الفائده للجميع 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور استاذ ياسر بحق موضوع يستحق التثبيت لان بجد على كذه يبغى الي مذاكرة من جد وجديد كان  افلح ولو بشيء قليل
قرأته وعلى خفيف فهمته
 يعني بالاصح <<<<<<<<<< خبلة بلاوزان  والبحور 
 على ايدكم اتعلم ان شاء الله :)
تقبل مروري استاذ
لحـــــــــــــــــــــ الخلود ـــــــــــن

----------


## غرام العاشقين

يعطي ربي ألف مليون عافيه خيووو

موضوع رااااااااااائع ومفيد

وإن شاء الله نكون قدها

تحياتي

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

أخوك بصراحه عورت بطني

ماوره عليي إفتكيت من العروض والقافيه الملل

والحين شرح مفصل

عساك ع القوه أختك بسوووووووووووووووووومه

----------


## خميني خامنائي

معلومات وافية وبسيطة
شكرا على هذا الموضوع

----------


## حكاية حب

خماسي وبعضها سباعي 
دخلناا بالهندسه موو
هههه
عالعموم ثاانكيوو عالموضوع المفيد 
بس تدري مافهمت الا كم شغله صغنونه بعد
ههه
شووكرن شووكرن 
tooOmi

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يعطيك العافيه* 

*على الموضوع*

----------


## رونق الزهر

شكرا على الموضوع 
وبصراحة يستحق هذا الموضوع الاهتمام 
تحياتي رونق الزهر

----------


## عاشور

نحن نحتاج الى مثل هده المعلوامت الادبية عن الشعر وانواعه ومعلمات عن كيفية كتابة الشعر بطريقة صحيحة صدقنى هده المعلومات ستفيد الكثيرين من محبى الشعر  الله يعطيك العافية اسير الهوى  بس عندى لك سؤال  هل انت فعلا اسير الهوى اقصد هل تعيش قصة حب  وانا اسف ان كان سؤالى ازعجك

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*.. - - - - - - - - - - - - - ..*
*السلام عليكم*

*موضوع جميل جدا ومتكامل بحور الشعر كثير وأسراره مكنونه ..*

*.:.×أسير الهوى×.:.*

*يعطيك الف عافيه أسير / عساك ع القوه ..*

*أختك / الأمل البعيد*
*.. - - - - - - - - - - - - - ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الف شكر للجميع على مرورهم

 واتنمى ان تعم الفائدة وان نرا ابداعاتكم تهز القراء..

موفقين جميعا الى خير

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

تسلم أخوي ياسر ع النقل ..
تعبت من كثر ما قريت الموضوع طويل ....... لكن 
معلومات كثير مهمة في تكوين أي قصيدة ..
عساك ع القوة ..
لك منّي تحيّة ..
في أمان المولى تعالى .

----------


## اسير الهوى

شكرا يا احساس وحكاية على الحضور الرائع..

لك اجمل تحياتي

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*طبعا هذه البحور هي بحور الشعر النبطي ..*

*أما بحور الشعر الفصيح فهي تماما غير هذه ..*

*شكرا لكم ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

شكرا للتوضيح اخي العزيز الجواهري الصغير وهذا هو القصد انها بحور الشعر النبطي

وشكرا لمرورك العطر

----------


## أموله

:toung: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احببت وضع هذا الموضوع .. لعلمي بوجود كثير يرغب بكتابه الشعر للاستفادة من الجميع
إخواني وأخواتي الكرام ....

لكل من بدأ يمسك القلم وقبل أن يترجم الفرح والألم ...أضع بين أيديكم طريقة مبسطة
وسهلة للكتابة والبداية على هذا الطريق .. ولا ننسى أيضاً دور الموهبة الموجودة .. وإذا لم تكن تملك هذه الموهبة فحاول بهذه الطريقة لعلها تفتح أبواباً كانت مغلقة

كيف تنظم قصيدة موزونة ..كاملة

بدايةً

الحالة النفسية أثناء الكتابة ...أو الحال اللتي تكتب بها ...لابد أن تأخذ طابعاً ..
معيناً.. إما حزن ...وإما قهر ...وإما فرح ...واما شوق ..أو وله ...أو حنان ... أو مواقف معينة أخرى
فمنها تنبثق الأبيات...

حتى لو ما كنت كاتب للشعر أو الشعر من طبعك ...أنا متأكده إنك قلت بيت في يوم من الأيام أو خاطرة أو إحساس ..أو حتى أنشودة ...حتى لو يوم كنت طفل ...
كل واحد منا فيه هذا الشي بداخله ...ولكي تستقيم الكتابة ...وتكتمل الصورة المطلوبة من القصيدة قلباً...وقالباً..أقترح
عليك أخي الكاتب ..أن تتبع هذه الأشياء وتراعيها:..
جو المكان ..
وأن يكون ملائماً..للحالة اللتي أردت أن تكتب بها ...وأنا أفضل الجو الهاديء..
فهو الجو المثالي للكتابة ...وحاول أن تكون متأكداً..من أنه لا يوجد أي ارتباط
أو عمل ...وأفضل الأوقات المساء..

موضوع القصيدة :
قبل الشروع في كتابة القصيدة يجب أن تكون لديك فكرة معينة وتريد
الوصول إليها أو التعبير عنها والأفضل أن تكتب هذه الفكرة على ورقة
خارجية وكذلك تكتب بعض النقاط التي تود أن تثيرها وتنقلها من الفكرة إلى النص ,
وهذا ليس عيباً...بل يساعد على جعل القصيدة أقل تكلفاً..

حاول أن تعيش الفكرة اللتي كتبتها ...
بأن تكون شبه مسترخي ...أو كطفل صغير لا يفكر إلى بشيء واحد معين لكي يفعله..
وأطلق العنان لروحك ...وخيالك لكي تعيش تلك الفكرة..

لا تحمل هم الوزن أبداً...
وابدأ بالبيت الأول ...وتخيل نفسك ...وكأنك طفل صغير سوف يلقي بأنشودة أمام أي أحد يحبه بدون رهبة ولا خوف ..
الوزن
إخترع لحناً..معيناً..مهما كانت نبرة اللحن لاتهم ولكن يجب أن يكون اللحن قريباً للقلب مستساغاً..وسهلاً..وكأنه أنشودة ..في البداية..ولا تتخيل أي شيء إسمه بحور الشعر أو غيره ..لأن هذا التخيل قد يقتل الإحساس والإلهام بداخلك ...ويكسر روحك ... والبحور.. أشياء إخترعتها الألحان والقصائد ..ولم تخترع القصائد من البحور..


حاول أن تتناسب القافية مع نفس اللحن ..أي أن تكون حروفها سهلة وأنت في أول الطريق
وأن تستعمل الألفاظ الخفيفة حسب المناسبة وحسب الفهم
الدارج ...إلى أن تتمكن من الكتابة شيئأً فشيئأً.. بالكلمات الصعبة أو باللهجة البدوية ...أو بأي لهجة أتقنتها ..

أن تكون حذراً..بالتنقل بين صور القصيدة ..وأن تكون الصور تدريجية .
ومتناغمة لكي لا يتبين الخلل بينها وتنقل المستمع من صورة إلى صورة بشكل مزعج ...
وهذه العملية بسيطة وسهلة كل ماعليك ...هو التركيز على الفكرة الأساسية اللتي كتبت
بنودها في ورقة خارجية .. ومن ثم تربط الصور وتتنقل من صورة إلى صورة .

لا تلتزم بلحن معين تحبه ..
لأن هذا سوف يلزمك الكتابة والمتابعة على نفس اللحن ..ويحد من كتاباتك ويعيبها لأنه لا يوجد لديك سوى لحن واحد أحببته فحاول ..أن تنوع اللحن من قصيدة لأخرى ..

نفس اللحن اللذي لحنت به الشطر الأول من البيت الأول ..طبقه في الثاني..وأيضاً..
طبقه في الشطر الأول من البيت الثاني ..وفي الشطر الثاني من البيت الثاني وهكذا إلى آخر القصيدة .. فإن إختل معك اللحن أو وجدت نشازاً..فمعناه أن هذا الموقع فيه كسر ...وان تمت ...
فهنيأً لك أيها الشاعر ما كتبت..

حاول أن لا تبدأ قصيدتك بحروف الياء أو الهاء ...وحاول أن يكون الحرف قاسياً في البداية لتطول القصيدة فالحرف المتحرك يلزمك دائماً ويغتال القصيدة من بدايتها..

:...ملاحظة هامة :...
وأنت تكتب إن وجدت نفسك قد بدأت بالتكلف فالأفضل أن تبتعد عن إكمال الأبيات إذا كنت في بداية الطريق وتكتفي بما كتبته ..أفضل من أن تدمر ما كتبت ويظهر التكلف في قصيدتك..

الملاحظة الثانية :..
عندما تخطر على بالك أكثر من فكرة جميلة ورائعة ..حاول أنلا تضعها كلها في قصيدة واحدة ..
لأنك وبكل بساطة ((لو حطيت الزين مع الزين مابان زينه))...وحاول أن تكون فكرة الموضوع واحدة ..

هذه هي الطريقة بكل بساطة وأهم شيء يكون عندك حس وشعور قابل للتكيف وهذا
الشي موجود ولله الحمد عند الجميع لأننا بشر ونحس ..


هذا وأسأل الله لي ولكم الفائدة وان ينال رضاكم


منقول

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه عالنقل المفيد
تحياتي

----------


## أموله

يسلموو ع المرور ^_^

----------


## دموووع الوله

موضوع رائع 
و به الفائدة لـ الجميع 
و خصوصاً المبتدئين
أستفدتُ منه الكثير 
فـ شكراً :) 
موفقين جميعاً

----------

